# Union Bindings Replacement Parts Question



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience in getting replacement parts from Union? The straps on my Force bindings are pretty much shot at this point after about 25 - 30 days of riding. The straps are all ripped/torn up underneath the buckles which is causing them to dig their way into my boots and mess those up too. I'm assuming that straps aren't a warranty item? Do I just need to email them and request straps?

Come to think of it, shouldn't straps hold up for more than 25-30 days of riding? I mean, I've got a pair of super old school LTD bindings that have 50+ days on them and the straps look nearly brand new...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. So it's going to cost me $80 to replace the straps on the Unions...So now I'm wondering if I should spend the $80, or if I should just buy a new (not Union) pair of bindings?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got over 20 days on my Union Force DLX's and I am using them on a splitboard which means I do a lot of things snowboard binders weren't necessarily designed with that use in mind. Anyhow, the straps looked fine last I checked. Actually quite good. You might try speaking with Union about it. At the very least maybe they'll cut you a deal on new straps and you can get them for something more reasonable like $40 vs $80. I am with you on the higher price tag. I would probably just go get a new pair of bindings.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I've got over 20 days on my Union Force DLX's and I am using them on a splitboard which means I do a lot of things snowboard binders weren't necessarily designed with that use in mind. Anyhow, the straps looked fine last I checked. Actually quite good. You might try speaking with Union about it. At the very least maybe they'll cut you a deal on new straps and you can get them for something more reasonable like $40 vs $80. I am with you on the higher price tag. I would probably just go get a new pair of bindings.


I emailed Union about the straps since they've got so few days on them and the guy gave me a 1 sentence reply.

"Replacement straps are available at www.c3-shop.com"

No, "thank you". No "glad you like our bindings". No, "sorry the straps only lasted 25-30 days etc"...No nothing.

I guess it's new binding time! I am really, really leaning toward Rome Targas. Riding style is 75% all mtn and 25% park I figure they should be just about perfect for what I do. Plus, I keep reading on how great Rome is at standing behind their stuff.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the third year on my force and my straps are holding up just fine. What do you ride with razor blades on your boots?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

EIGHTY FUCKING DOLLARS FOR A FUCKING STRAP?!

My local hill only charged $2, and even that was too much.

Well this isn't bad, but still a damn ripoff.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> EIGHTY FUCKING DOLLARS FOR A FUCKING STRAP?!
> 
> My local hill only charged $2, and even that was too much.
> 
> Well this isn't bad, but still a damn ripoff.


$80 is because I need all 4. The toe straps are absolutely shot. I can see the metal buckle through the underside of the toe straps. The heel straps will be in the same shape after another few days of riding and the stitching is starting to come apart on the right heel strap.




Extremo said:


> This is the third year on my force and my straps are holding up just fine. What do you ride with razor blades on your boots?


They started ripping and tearing after only a few times riding. I figured that maybe it was normal for goat skin leather and didn't think anything of it till this season when it started to get really bad.

I do ride very hard and combined with weighing 215lbs, I just figured maybe it was par for the course. It wasn't till last night when I looked at my POS LTD bindings and noticed they were in great shape that I really began to wonder.

I seem to have very bad luck with bindings. Broke Flow Teams last season...And this season the Inverter (Force) bindndings bit the dust too. I just bought a pair of 2009 Rome Targas for $150! I never did like the pink Pteradactyls on the one highback (one is pink, one is light brown) on the Inverters...So I figured that instead of spending $80 plus shipping, I'd just spend another $70 and get a new pair of bindings.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah that sucks man...fortunately my boots fit well with the force cap strap so there are no abrasive pressure points. I don't think the force had leather on them last year so the straps are just a cheap vinyl. You had to upgrade to the Data to get the leather straps. I'm glad they do offer replacement straps on their site because the baseplate has a lifetime warranty and thing is solid. I've been on my force for 2 and a half seasons now and they're holding up pretty well with just some minor abrasion to the outside of the toe straps..I'm just going to buy some replacements and be good for another year. Hopefully the Targas work out for you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

All you need are the actual straps, and not the buckles or ladder straps right? Have you checked with all your local Union retailers, to see what they have in their warranty parts bins? Also, if you tell them what happened, maybe they can hook you up. I've got close to 30 days on my '08 Force DLX, and no serious problems so far.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I don't think the force had leather on them last year so the straps are just a cheap vinyl. You had to upgrade to the Data to get the leather straps.


I had the special model they did with Airblaster. It used the Force baseplate but everything else was designed by Airblaster, hence the leather straps.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Airblaster's were the Data. They all use the Stage II baseplate. Well except the cadet, contact, and MC. But damn man...leather straps breaking down. My friends Data's are in so much better shape than my Force...I just can't see the leather straps breaking down that quickly. You have any pics?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Extremo said:


> The Airblaster's were the Data. They all use the Stage II baseplate. Well except the cadet, contact, and MC. But damn man...leather straps breaking down. My friends Data's are in so much better shape than my Force...I just can't see the leather straps breaking down that quickly. You have any pics?


Will take pics of them tonight.

The leather seemed to be really weak when it was wet. When I was taking them off to put the Targas on, I could literally rub off the leather with my finger and thumb (they were still wet from boarding the day before!). I'm thinking that putting the board back in the snowboard bag after riding is not a good idea anymore because it keeps the board/bindings from drying off. It was at least 24 hours between riding and when I took off the bindings and the board/bindings were still decently wet.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't take any pictures of the bindings till my wife gets back from work tonight. I've got no idea where the digi cam is.

Took out the Targas today and they're sweet! I'll have to ride them 5 or 6 more times to give them a proper review. But I threw them into every sort of run possible. Powder, moguls, park, jumps, groomers, catwalks etc. Only complaint is that after 6 hours of having my left foot strapped in, the toe strap started to hurt. But it's only because I need to adjust it a bit more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> EIGHTY FUCKING DOLLARS FOR A FUCKING STRAP?!
> 
> My local hill only charged $2, and even that was too much.
> 
> Well this isn't bad, but still a damn ripoff.


 today the strap on my cadets fell off the when i got to to hill and i went to the rental shop and they wanted to charge me [email protected] for a new strap and it was really shitty. i rode the rest of the day without a toe strap. i think i might buy a pair of technine toe straps(the kind that go around the toe not over it) from my local shop for 40$


----------

